# Need help building my wineador!!



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

After looking at all the wineadors I went out and bought one today. I picked up a used Vinotemp off CL. Only problem is I have no idea where to start. Is there a thread of two that I can turn to as a guide?









Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are two solid build guides that should help

Vinotemp 101

and

Falconman515's newair build

Obviously, Falconman's build isn't a Vinotemp but there's TONS of good info in there!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Here are two solid build guides that should help


Thank you. I had noticed it was a sticky after I created this thread.

My vinotemp is the 21 bottle. It has two drains, 1 on top and 1 on bottom. Should I plug both of those drains?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem  As for the drains I can only tell you that I plugged the one in my Newair. I'm not familiar with the Vinotemp units so I'll have to defer to others on that question.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> No problem  As for the drains I can only tell you that I plugged the one in my Newair. I'm not familiar with the Vinotemp units so I'll have to defer to others on that question.


After reading I will be plugging both of them. This unit will be in a room where the ambient temp will never be over 72. So running both the top and bottom at 66 shouldnt create to much condensation.

The thing im really worried about is installing fans. I dont know where to start. I wish I could find some battery operated fans because that makes it easy!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Best bet for fans is the little Oust units. I have 2 in my wineador and they work great.

Oust fan


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...interesting...

the two zone ones typically aren't ideal for cigars because one zone is usually for white wine and the temp will only go so high...like somewhere in the 50's. To me, that's too cold for stoges. I shoot for about 68/68 knowing that a few points of variation in either way ain't gonna hurt nothing.

Even on my NewAir, the highest temp I can set is 68 degrees. I'm in Texas and my wineador works overtime in the summer months...the in unit temp gauges are notoriously off - sometimes by 5-6 degrees and the thermoelectric coolers will only keep a box no more than 10 degrees cooler than ambient temp...if you're lucky.

So, good luck...hopefully your unit will allow you to set in the mid-high 60's on top and bottom...but I haven't seen one yet that will allow you to do that.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

choinga said:


> ...interesting...
> 
> the two zone ones typically aren't ideal for cigars because one zone is usually for white wine and the temp will only go so high...like somewhere in the 50's. To me, that's too cold for stoges. I shoot for about 68/68 knowing that a few points of variation in either way ain't gonna hurt nothing.
> 
> ...


Well Im going to give it a go and see how it does.

Just ordered two oust fans, another hydrometer, and a calibration bag. I cleaned it out last night with warm water. Tonight I will stuff it with newspaper and baking soda.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought the unscented KL and the filter bags tonight. Another round of cleaning with warm water and vinegar. I'll dry it out and stuff it with newspaper. 

Tomorrow I will plug the drains, gotta run to the hardware store! My oust fans, second hydrometer, and calibration bag get here Wednesday and looks like my Feral Pigs will be here on Thursday at the latest!!!

Thanks to those who have pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like you are well on your way, sir. :tu Congrats and best of luck! Keep us posted with lots of pics


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Sounds like you are well on your way, sir. :tu Congrats and best of luck! Keep us posted with lots of pics


Got a little work done tonight. I have a long day of work tomorrow so Im cutting it short. Didnt make it to the hardware store but I got it cleaned up pretty good. Loaded with boxes and cedar stripes. Im going to let the boxes/baking soda sit in there till tomorrow. Tomorrow I will take out the cedar and completely stuff the unit with newspaper. I didnt manage to make it to the hardware store. I need suggestions for silicone or caulking - OR the most effective way to plug the drain.

Figured Id take some pictures of my current stash. Currently using a desktop humidor (75-100 count) and a 6 bottle wine cooler. I lined the 6 bottle wine cooler with cedar stripes and use Xikar crystals in both! Enough talk heres the pictures. I started smoking about 11 months ago.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Now thats a KILLER little stash!!! If you need a place to store that Opus / Shark / Padron drawer I have PLENTY of room for it!!! 

Looks like Christopher linked my buidl earlier so if you have any questions please let me know.

Just read you last post about the hardware store for silicone caulk etc. to plug the drain ..... The simplest way is the way I did it ..... just slap on some electrical tape and your good to go. Its not a 100% seal but 99% is good enough for me. 

But if you want the perfect seal don't be looking at thing like caulk etc. .... get yourself a hot glue gun .... throw a big fat bead of hot glue on the top of the drain tube and let it dry and your 100% sealed ... plus if you ever need to remove it it will peel right off with no mess or damage.

I am no expert but spent TONS of time researching and doing my homework and have learned tons about wineadors .... so remember I'm here to help if you need me ... ask Nikonnut, we communicated via PM a bunch during his build.

Looking like a great start Michael .... keep the thread posted with updates and pics!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Now thats a KILLER little stash!!! If you need a place to store that Opus / Shark / Padron drawer I have PLENTY of room for it!!!
> 
> Looks like Christopher linked my buidl earlier so if you have any questions please let me know.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! Well returned from work tonight to see the top portion of the wineador was at 92 degrees. The cooling system is shot. I bought it used off Craigslist and the people are nice enough to let me return it. Figured most people would ditch it and ignore my phone calls. So this project is done.

I will now be searching for a brand new one. What is the best wineador and where should I buy it from? I'd like to get a 28 bottle one now! This really sucks but at least I get to return it and start FRESH!!!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I love my newair 280 and Air and Water has fantastic customer service that's my suggestion :tu.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn that's a beautiful collection!


----------

